# Expert Needed



## toffeeladi (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi, My sister and I are marketing a line of chocolate toffee cookies/candy and are in need of an expert. I was wondering if someone might help me figure out where exactly to look.

They are more of a candy than anything else, because the part we need the help with is creating the toffee layer. So what I really need is a toffee expert.

We are in New York in the Mid-Hudson Valley.

Thanks for any ideas.
Regina


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

You need someone to come work with you, or to give you advice?


----------

